# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Business Cloud, open, self-service platform for running your entire business, Domo, Inc., American Fork, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Domo, Inc.

Home page - domo.com/businesscloud

----------


## Airicist

What is Domo

Published on Apr 16, 2015          




> See why Domo is better than BI, bigger than analytics, and beyond big  data. Domo is the world's first business management platform.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The CEO of $2 billion startup Domo: 'We've been lying to people' so we could surprise them with our master plan"

by Matt Weinberger  
March 22, 2016

----------

